# World JKD Federation



## Andy3012 (Mar 31, 2008)

I have been looking to study various types of martial arts too see which one will grow on me most, currently i only study boxing - which i dont really consider to be much of an MA more of a sport the way it works.

I have been reading many books on JKD, starting with Tao of JKD, bruce lees commentarys on the martial way then i have read a couple of the smaller training books that were published by Ohara.

I think i pretty much understand the concepts of JKD and i do really like the idea of it.  As far as i am aware there is only one school run a few miles  to where i attend university (i already travel 2 hours everyday to get to university) called "impact martial arts", the sifu is Gary Gregory - and he only teaches private and small group lessons - so i don't think its possible but i will find out soon but until then.  I know that it is fairly hard to learn any MA from a book or video, but i was wandering if the
World JKD Federation
http://www.leejkd.com

is actually worth it - considering i think i have quite a quality amount of force in my punches (maybe not so much my kicks) would it be worth to learn from a dvd? I also have a brother who would possibly be interested aswell so actually practicing with a person shouldn't be a problem.

What do you guys think?


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 31, 2008)

DVD/Videaos are great to reinsure what you are learning. Every single person need formal training so they can fully understand every concept. Just my nickel


----------



## Andy3012 (Apr 1, 2008)

so it wouldn't hurt if i did start learning from dvds?

I do have a friend who also competed in Kage a couple of times who studies JKD - i could always ask him for advice.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 1, 2008)

Andy3012 said:


> so it wouldn't hurt if i did start learning from dvds?
> 
> I do have a friend who also competed in Kage a couple of times who studies JKD - i could always ask him for advice.


 
Yes, it would hurt to start learning from dvd's.  Bad habits are hard to break and if you are standing in front of a tv set, no one is there to fix your mistakes.
Read this thread/link: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60910&highlight=basketball+dvd
It may be perfect for you.

AoG


----------



## Andy3012 (Apr 1, 2008)

well like i said i have a friend who could always sort out what i am doing wrong - the world JKD federation also do a grading system where you send in videos of yourself showing what you know from the dvd.  And while that may not be practical in its own way - i do have experience in martial arts and know all about force training.

Other than this there is no other way for me to learn 
Good link btw


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Apr 1, 2008)

Andy3012 said:


> I have been looking to study various types of martial arts too see which one will grow on me most, currently i only study boxing - which i dont really consider to be much of an MA more of a sport the way it works.
> 
> I have been reading many books on JKD, starting with Tao of JKD, bruce lees commentarys on the martial way then i have read a couple of the smaller training books that were published by Ohara.
> 
> ...


 
The problem with learning from videos is that there is no one in front of you to correct you. I believe if one truly puts forth an effort and has a training partner, then they can learn alot from videos. It's not nearly as good as learning from a live teacher,  and I would recommend taking from a school, even if it isn't the style you want to learn. Maybe you could attend some private lessons with the JKD school as well to supplement your videos. Just remember, just because you see it on the dvd doesn't mean that another JKD teacher will do it the same way, so that may cause some frustration.

Sorry, I know that isn't very helpful.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 1, 2008)

Is there any way for your to build a local martial arts workout group?
The theory behind jkd is that you can't learn it.  You can only unlearn things and end up with jkd.  That means you learn a martial arts system (or two) and throw out the things you don't like.  After that, you end up with your own personal jkd.
If you built a workout group, you could end up with lots of input and teaching, even though it wouldn't be from one style.  After that, you could practice those moves for a long time, then thow out what doesn't work for you.  Then, you refine and practice what is left.

AoG


----------



## Andy3012 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well i do know Boxing, which is one of the corner stones of JKD, and I have previously studied Tang Soo Do, Tae Kwon Do (didn't find an interest in either unfourtunately).
I have attended a few seminars and freebie lessons on Wing Chun and Shaolin Martial arts.  But nothing really happens down where i am from.  There isn't much of an interest for Martial arts apart from your typical Karate Shotokan schools - which are full of kids anyway.

I have recently stumbled on a MMA club though.
Comprimises of BJJ, Russion Sombo and Submission Wrestling, which does seem pretty good and i probably will start.

I guess i'd have to move somewhere close to a JKD school.  I'll see what happens in a few years i guess.


----------



## simplicity (Apr 2, 2008)

Andy3012,

 Where do you live, what State? Maybe I can help you find someone close to you.



Keep "IT" Real,
John McNabney


----------



## Andy3012 (Apr 3, 2008)

live in the UK, in the County of Devon and town of Torquay (Plymouth and Exeter are the closest cities)


----------



## paulH (May 10, 2008)

Andy3012 said:


> live in the UK, in the County of Devon and town of Torquay (Plymouth and Exeter are the closest cities)


 
http://www.hanimau.com/styles.php

hope this helps...

ive been to seminars and people who have only trained by watching dvds have shown up... 

and they have not been good... the most essential training thing is other people not only to correct mistakes but for pad work... and to see how people react to your shots so you can concentrarte on distance and timing and closing them down again...


----------



## geezer (May 30, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Is there any way for your to build a local martial arts workout group?
> The theory behind jkd is that you can't learn it.  You can only unlearn things and end up with jkd.  That means you learn a martial arts system (or two) and throw out the things you don't like.  After that, you end up with your own personal jkd.
> If you built a workout group, you could end up with lots of input and teaching, even though it wouldn't be from one style.  After that, you could practice those moves for a long time, then thow out what doesn't work for you.  Then, you refine and practice what is left.
> AoG



This whole JKD thing has me a bit confused. It seems like any effort to make JKD a system rather than a path, or personal journey is kind of contradictory. Right now I'm training with an old friend who was once my student about 20-some years ago. He has extensive experience in boxing, wing chun and escrima along with some kenpo and who knows what. Other members of his core group have studied various other arts including a lot of grappling, muay thai and so forth. He shows-off no certificates and just coaches us--he has a very keen eye. I told him that I thought he was, in fact, teaching _what JKD was supposed to be_. He responded, "I just share what I know, and put my name on it. When you teach, it's what you know...why don't you just put you name on it--as long as you give credit where credit is due." Am I nuts, or does this guy have it about right?


----------



## jskkcameron (Jun 17, 2008)

Andy3012 said:


> I have been looking to study various types of martial arts too see which one will grow on me most, currently i only study boxing - which i dont really consider to be much of an MA more of a sport the way it works.
> 
> I have been reading many books on JKD, starting with Tao of JKD, bruce lees commentarys on the martial way then i have read a couple of the smaller training books that were published by Ohara.
> 
> ...


Andy, before you even THINK about buying this guys videos, you might want to give Professor Gary Dill a call and ask him how he views this "student". Just trying to help.


----------

